# Résolution d'écran sur un PC



## pampelune (4 Juin 2004)

Pourriez vous m'expliquer un truc :

Je viens d'essayer le nouveau portable Sony 17" qui est très bien je trouve, seulement je ne comprends pas quelque chose :

La résolution est très élevée : 1920 x 1200

Seulement ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que du coup on ne peut pas lire le texte à l'écran ou presque. Les caractères sont bien trop petits !

Et si on change de résolution pour une plus basse, l'affichage est moche comme tout. On peut apparemment changer la taille de la police système, ce qui est déjà mieux, mais cela ne change pas les polices de tout (menus contextuels de gauche des fenêtres par ex. et plein d'autres trucs dans les applciations).

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur l'Imac 20" par ex. et l'affichage est tout à fait normal.

Je pensais que plus la résolution était élevée mieux c'était, mais si on ne peut pas utiliser le truc...

Ma question est sur un PC, désolé   , cela dit, j'aimerais bien comprendre pourquoi c'est différent sur Mac et PC, merci de vos réponses éclairées


----------



## ficelle (4 Juin 2004)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Ma question est sur un PC, désolé   , cela dit, j'aimerais bien comprendre pourquoi c'est différent sur Mac et PC, merci de vos réponses éclairées



c'est pas diffèrent... bascule la résolution de ton ti en 800x600 et tu auras le meme effet baveu sur les caractères.
un écran lcd ne possède qu'une résolution, les autres sont simulés, d'où l'incohérence d'avoir une résolution trop élevé sur un portable.
mon frangin à un dell M50 affichant en 1600x1200 sur un 15", et il impossible de bosser à cette résolution, à part peut être dans les softs de 3D ou photoshop... mais faut bien viser dans les menus


----------



## pampelune (4 Juin 2004)

Donc en gros avoir une résolution de 1920 x 1200 c'est pas utilisable pour travailler dessus, c'est juste utile pour le traitement des photos par ex. ?
Je comprends mal comment on peut vendre un portable si on ne peut pas lire ce qu'il raconte !

Pour le PB 17" par ex. la résolution est de 1440 x 900, c'est confortable pour la lecture des menus et autres ?


----------



## nicogala (4 Juin 2004)

Bon, je vais peut être dire des âneries (coucou Alem) mais je tente :
Prennons deux écrans : un 23" et un 17" (au hasard  ) de même résolution disons 1900x1200   
Bon, si tout va bien dans mon raisonement : on a dans les deux cas 2 280 000 pixels pour des surfaces totalement différentes (j'ai un trou subit sur le calcul de l'aire en fonction de la diagonale   help !) quoi qu'il en soit il est donc logique que la taille de chaque "pixel" est sensiblement différente : bcp plus petite sur le 17"

Donc, si un élément comme une lettre doit s'afficher dans une zone de 6x4 pixels par ex. elle sera bcp plus petite sur le 17" que sur le 23" ... non ?
Donc pour les zones de texte non agrandissables comme les boutons, gifs et autres bannières, certaines seront illisibles car trop petites à l'oeil, par opposition à des caractères dont tu diminue toi même la taille jusqu'à ce qu'elle atteigne la limite de lisibilité (détail minimum discernable) de la résolution de l'écran .

En clair, sur une photo, une forte résolution te permettra de meilleurs zooms, et donc d'afficher des zones de l'image qui apparaitrons plus grosses à l'écran tout en restant bien définies au niveau de ce que l'on appelle "pixellisation" (et c'est là que je m'avance en terrain vaseux au niveau définition exacte et subtilités des termes employés... je passe la main  )


----------



## Erinwen (4 Juin 2004)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> 1 - Je comprends mal comment on peut vendre un portable si on ne peut pas lire ce qu'il raconte !
> 
> 2 - Pour le PB 17" par ex. la résolution est de 1440 x 900, c'est confortable pour la lecture des menus et autres ?


 1 - Certaines personnes trouveront cette résolution à leur goût. Je ne sais pas comment parce que je la trouve aussi trop petite.

 2 - Largement confortable. C'est au niveau d'un 14" XGA en matière de la taille des pixels. 

 Voila un tableau qui regroupe les différentes résolutions qui existent sur les écrans des portables (PC et mac).






 De manière générale, Apple utilise des résolutions moins importantes que les fabricants de PC. Sony est en particulier "doué" pour les résolutions hahurissantes


----------



## pampelune (4 Juin 2004)

Merci à vous deux pour ces réponses, c'est plus clair maintenant ;-)


----------



## giraffe (4 Juin 2004)

Wow le Q XGA ca doit etre illisible...


----------



## Erinwen (4 Juin 2004)

giraffe a dit:
			
		

> Wow le Q XGA ca doit etre illisible...


  Le "pire", c'est l'écran des Sony type U :






 Le portable en dessous est plus petit qu'un iBook pour donner un point de comparaison. L'écran fait 6,4" pour une résolution de 1024x768 

 Pampelune > De rien


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Juin 2004)

Faut aussi incriminer l'OS... non, attendez avant de crier ouah l'autre intolérent... Bon, je m'explique: *windows a un display raster (bitmap) et mac os a un display vectoriel (pdf)*.

Du coup: il est bien plus facile et plus rapide d'appliquer des effets géométriques en tout genre sur du vecteur (va faire un effet génie avec windows hein...).

En ce qui concerne les chaines de caractères, faut rendre aussi homage à l'anti-aliasing des polices (bien plus efficace avec un display vectoriel).

Pour la petite histoire, Jobs a emprunté (et pas piqué) l'idée au PARC (palo alto research center) au tout début des années 80. Tout l'histoire est détaillée dans le bouquin apple pixar mania (non, je fais pas de pub). 

LongHorn -_le ruminant qui va se faire bouffer par les félins de la pomme_- adoptera un display vectoriel (un svg amélioré, pfff même pas capable d'utiliser un format standard).


----------



## quark67 (5 Juin 2004)

Un peu de lecture sur les résolutions délirantes de certains portables PC par rapport à Apple :
http://www.cuk.ch/articles/tests/afftest.php3?aff=92
Les fabricants de PC se foutent de la santé oculaire de leurs clients!


----------



## pampelune (6 Juin 2004)

Très utile cet article en effet, merci ;-)


----------



## Joachim du Balay (6 Juin 2004)

il me semble que ces raisonements sont discutables: on est plus près de l'écran d'un portable que d'un écran de bureau, presque 2 fois plus près....donc la résolution peut très bien être presque 2 fois plus grande, pour l'oeil, c'est exactement la même chose, les caractères (par ex.) ont exactement la même taille....


----------



## pampelune (6 Juin 2004)

Moi ce que je voudrais surtout que l'on m'explique comment faire ce que je me demandais dans mon premier post sur le portable Sony 17"en 1920 x 1200

 "ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que du coup on ne peut pas lire le texte à l'écran ou presque. Les caractères sont bien trop petits !

Et si on change de résolution pour une plus basse, l'affichage est moche comme tout. On peut apparemment changer la taille de la police système, ce qui est déjà mieux, mais cela ne change pas les polices de tout (menus contextuels de gauche des fenêtres par ex. et plein d'autres trucs dans les applciations)."

Donc si on change la police système sous XP, ça s'affiche en plus gros, ok, mais pour les menus des applications et autres, c'est trop petit, donc comment faire ??


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Juin 2004)

J'ai pas bien compris: tu ne serais pas en train de demander comment on fait pour améliiorer l'affichage sur un portable PC sony sous windows dans un forum de machines Apple, portable et sous Mac os X par hasard ???

Bon, je suis sympa, je te donne la solution: achete toi un mac  et tu ne te poseras plus ce genre de question....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2004)

Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> Le "pire", c'est l'écran des Sony type U :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 et dire que certains trouvent déjà la résolution trop élévée (1024x768) sur les alu et ibook 12" !!!


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Juin 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je suis sympa, je te donne la solution: achete toi un mac  et tu ne te poseras plus ce genre de question....



OUPS... avait pas lu la signature.... Désolé désolé et désolé.... :sage:

Cepandant, il me semblait que windows xp, avec les skins, pouvait changer à peu près tout niveau look and fill et notament les polices et leur tailles ???


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas bien compris: tu ne serais pas en train de demander comment on fait pour améliiorer l'affichage sur un portable PC sony sous windows dans un forum de machines Apple, portable et sous Mac os X par hasard ???
> 
> Bon, je suis sympa, je te donne la solution: achete toi un mac  et tu ne te poseras plus ce genre de question....


 c'est vrai, tu as raison, il n'y a pas de véritable solution...
soit on joue avec taille des polices (le "zoom" dans le navigateur internet), ce qui n'est possible que pour certains éléments de texte, soit on descend la résolution, ce qui sur un écran plat (dont le nombre de pixel est fixe) donne un affichage particulièrement désagréable...


----------



## Gallenza (6 Juin 2004)

Effectivement les écran LCD ont une résolution native, et  si on en bouge c'est moins bien...MAIS quand c'est avec Window$ ou Linux (avec Xfree86) c'est catastrophique puisque bitmap, alors qu'avec OS X et son zoom OpenGL sur du vetoriel c'est parfaitement agréable et utilisable...on a les résultats qu'on mérite :love:


----------



## pampelune (7 Juin 2004)

Bon c'est bien ce que je voulais vérifier, en gros avoir une résolution si importante sur un écran plat n'est pas bon, c'est le contraire (hormis pour les images)...

Ma question est bien sur un PC en effet, car je m'intéresse aussi au monde d'en face, il ne faut pas être sectaire et reconnaître quand ils font un produit intéressant ce qui je le pense est le cas pour ce Sony 17".

D'ailleurs en fait, c'est surtout mon frère qui est encore sur PC qui voudrait se l'acheter (H si tu nous lis   ), et du coup on discute tout le temps des arguments pour ou contre PC/Mac comme tout le monde j'imagine...

Bref, si vous voulez le faire switcher, il va falloir lui expliquer pourquoi Apple ne fait pas les magnifiques écrans brillants de Sony. Et aussi pourquoi le Sony a 2mo de cache alors que les PB n'en ont que 512k

Allez y pour les arguments, on va bien arriver à le faire changer d'avis


----------



## Onra (7 Juin 2004)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Bref, si vous voulez le faire switcher, il va falloir lui expliquer pourquoi Apple ne fait pas les magnifiques écrans brillants de Sony.


Ca se voit que tu n'as jamais testé ce genre d'écran en extérieur toi


----------



## pampelune (7 Juin 2004)

Non, je n'en ai pas l'utilité ;-)


----------

